# Wyeast 1007 German Smells Sulphury?



## jimmyjack (13/8/05)

I pitched a Wyeast 1007 German with an ESB Summer Ale yesterday and today it is a tad sulphery. I have read that some ales produce sulpher smells during ferm, but am hoping that 1007 is one of these. Can anyone confirm this to put my paranoia to rest?


----------



## big d (13/8/05)

yep it will produce some sulphur notes but will disappear with time.

cheers
big d


----------



## jimmyjack (13/8/05)

Thanx Big D for the info, I havent had an infected beer in a long time.  and would hate to have one now.


----------

